# 3m 90 Hi-Strenght for headliner???



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

ok so i have a mk3 jetta and i am doing my headliner and pillers in red mirco suede. i picked up 3 cans of the 3m 90 hi-strenght. i tryed searching and it seems this si what people use, but they really dont say if it last or not. an opps???







id figure i ask befor i start glueing anything. i know 3m makes a headliner glue but i couldnt find it


_Modified by 2.slow_wolsfburg at 12:03 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## MtDew (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 3m 90 Hi-Strenght for headliner??? (2.slow_wolsfburg)*

I am using the same stuff for my headliner. Just follow the directions on the can. Make sure to remove all fabric and residue from the headliner backer. Make sure both materials are at room temp. Once glued and trimmed, I was told to let it set for 24hrs before reinstalling to allow the glue to fully cure. People rush and reinstall and the glue bond isn't completely set, causing the fabric to fall.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: 3m 90 Hi-Strenght for headliner??? (MtDew)*

i took all the foam off this morning, and there are areas that mybe i missed on the count of it being sucj a small amout. if i did miss soem spots will be that big of a dead. iw ent over the hole thign with a drill sander then went over it by hand with a block and sand paaper


----------



## newton04 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: 3m 90 Hi-Strenght for headliner??? (2.slow_wolsfburg)*

I haven't had very good luck with that. I use a gel formula contact cement ( very well ventilated area) and brush it on both sides, let it dry the carefully align and roll out with a wooden roller. At least thats how I've done it with some sucess. This glue will bleed through thin fabric, and eat up foam fabric, but it's great on vinyl.


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: 3m 90 Hi-Strenght for headliner??? (newton04)*

i think im just going to return the 3m 90 and get there headliner stuff


----------



## Black86GTI (Jun 4, 2002)

*Re: 3m 90 Hi-Strenght for headliner??? (2.slow_wolsfburg)*

I use DAP contact adhesive at work and spray it out of a cheap paint gun


----------



## MtDew (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: 3m 90 Hi-Strenght for headliner??? (2.slow_wolsfburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.slow_wolsfburg* »_i think im just going to return the 3m 90 and get there headliner stuff

I'm having great success with the 3M 90. Trick is good coverage, workout the wrinkles and allow it to set up overnight at room temp before install.
The 3M 90 has a good bond strength to around 160 degrees


----------



## switches bitshis (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: 3m 90 Hi-Strenght for headliner??? (MtDew)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MtDew* »_
I'm having great success with the 3M 90. Trick is good coverage, workout the wrinkles and allow it to set up overnight at room temp before install.
The 3M 90 has a good bond strength to around 160 degrees

yea ir ed that on this site that ahd all the things for the different 3m products i think im just goign to use the 3m 90. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

